# Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?



## suddali (10. Januar 2015)

*Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Guten Tag be quiet! Team,

ich habe von euch viele viele Lüfter und auch das SilentBase Gehäuse gekauft...  Nun meine Frage ich habe hier mind. 5x 140mm Lüfter Pure Wings 2 und nochmal 2 oder 3x 120mm Pure Wings 2.


Nun meine Frage, einer der 2 140mm Lüfter im SilentBase ist extrem laut im Verhältnis zu dem anderen, beide sind voll aufgedreht.. Bei dem Einen ist nur der Luftstrom zu hören, welcher nach ca. 50 cm Abstand angenehm wahrzunehmen ist, der anderen läuft viel unruhiger und ist auch an sich von den Eigengeräuschen her um einiges lauter...

Genauso verhält es sich mit dem 120mm Lüfter, der  in dem Gehäuse sitzende Lüfter ist diesmal um einiges leiser als mein normal gekaufter 120mm Lüfter, auch wieder auf voller Leistung getestet... 

Nun meine Frage: Der Unterschied ist wirklich hörbar! Soll ich nun bei jedem Kauf das "Risiko" eingehen einen Guten bzw. Schlechten zu kaufen oder woran erkenne ich diese unterschiedlichen Qualitäten vorab?!

Und woher zieht ihr die Aussage mit den 19db?! Wie bzw. aus welcher Entfernung messt ihr das, da ich noch alte Enermax Lüfter mit 21 db hier habe, welcher aber wiederum leiser! sind mit mehr db, als Eure?

lg


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Hallo,

persönlich hab ich mir vor kurzem, zwei pure wing 120 mm gekauft. Diese haben zwei alte Xmatec lüfis ersetzt (Lager hat sich nach 7 jahren verabschiedet.....)
Was mir auffält das Rifle Lager ist leider nicht so gut wie das Fluid-Dynamic-Lager welches in meinem Lüfi ausblasent (SILENT WINGS 2 - 140 mm) verbaut ist.

Das mit der lautstärke is leider alles subjektiv, auf der verpackung müsste draufstehen nach ISO standart so und so gemessen, nur wird das kein Hersteller machen weil dann Werte herauskämen die marketing technisch nicht vertretbar wären. Weiters ist ein ISO - Standart // Zertifizierung nicht gerade günstig.

Was du noch machen könntest, warte mal ab, vielleicht müssen sich die Rifle Lager noch einlaufen.Das kenn ich zb von den NB-Black silenc Pro, die müssen gute 12 stunden mal auf höchster stufe "einlaufen".

Meine beiden Pure Wings 2 sind für mich so um die 1000rpm geräuschlos(wie immer subjektiv)

Persönlich bin ich von den FDB Lager echt überzeugt, die Laufruhe ist wirklcih bemerkenswert, der einzige "Lärm" ist der Luftstrom.
(Nur es ist ein Unterschied ob man pro lüfi 8,70 euro zahlt oder knappe 18 euro   für einen SILENT WINGS 2 zahlt)

grüße Razzor


----------



## suddali (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Danke für dein Feedback, ich gebe dir Recht, dass es da etwas "Genormtes" geben müsste..  Sie laufen jetzt seit 3h auf voller Stufe, das ist Lärm einfach Wahnsinn.. ich tippe so auf ca. 30-40 db, da die Lüfter sogar meine Grakalüfter (unter Last) stark übertrumpfen (Sapph r9 290X Tri X OC). 
Mein Rechner steht links neben dem Schreibtisch, Luftlinie circa 40 cm, es ist ein Graus, dass be quiet! so etwas Silent Base nennt, denn diese Lüfter zerstören alles... Ich beneide dich um deinen "silent" Lüfter, denn davon merke ich nichts...

Ich werde mal die Silent Wings ins Auge fassen, oder wechsle lieber gleich zu alt Bewährtem.. (Die 18€ wären mir die Ruhe wert )

lg und Danke für den Tipp.. hfftl. bringt der was


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*



suddali schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback, ich gebe dir Recht, dass es da etwas "Genormtes" geben müsste..  Sie laufen jetzt seit 3h auf voller Stufe, das ist Lärm einfach Wahnsinn.. ich tippe so auf ca. 30-40 db, da die Lüfter sogar meine Grakalüfter (unter Last) stark übertrumpfen (Sapph r9 290X Tri X OC).  Mein Rechner steht links neben dem Schreibtisch, Luftlinie circa 40 cm, es ist ein Graus, dass be quiet! so etwas Silent Base nennt, denn diese Lüfter zerstören alles... Ich beneide dich um deinen "silent" Lüfter, denn davon merke ich nichts...


  Meine sind ja auch gedrosselt auf 1000rpm  - Was mir noch eingefallen ist wie steuerst du sie an ? Direkter Lüfianschluss am Mainboard ? Oder nutzt du eine Lüfisteurung ?  greets Razzor


----------



## suddali (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Haha, meine laufen zwischen 500-1100rpm.. per Steuerung aber mit dem Board verbunden... mit 1000rpm sind se viel viel zu laut... max. 50% dass die Lautstärke noch i.O. ist..


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Test mal nach ob es mit einen 7 volt spannungs splitter auch so laut ist. Vielleicht steuert dein MB intern nicht sauber!
Variante zwei, nutzt ein wald und wisen Potentiometer, sollte auch sauber regeln (wenn die kontakte ok sind) 

Wenn das auch nix hilft ja versuch sie umzutauschen.......


----------



## Chimera (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*



suddali schrieb:


> Und woher zieht ihr die Aussage mit den 19db?! Wie bzw. aus welcher Entfernung messt ihr das, da ich noch alte Enermax Lüfter mit 21 db hier habe, welcher aber wiederum leiser! sind mit mehr db, als Eure?




Und schon sieht man perfekt, warum dBa Angaben bei Lüfis eigentlich Nonsense sind. Denn: es sagt einem rein gar nix, überhaupt nix über die subjektive Lautstärke aus. Sprich ein Hersteller kann wirklich 10 dBa gemessen haben, aber der Lüfi verursacht dennoch ein 3 Sone lautes rattern oder schleifen (ist jetzt ein extrem übertriebenes Beispiel, soll aber nur das Problem verdeutlichen). Guckt man sich mal die PCGH Tests in der Print an, so sieht man gleich: PCGH gibt immer beides an, Sone und dBa. Und da sieht man dann eben auch das schöne Phänomen, wenn z.B. ein lüfi bei 100% Drehzahl gerade mal 20 dBa erzeugt, aber eben subjektiv(!) ein sehr lautes Nebengeräusch im Bereich von 1-2 Sone verursacht (ab 1 Sone kann man wohl von nem störenden Geräusch ausgehen).
Drum gilt für mich: dBa Angaben haben für mich null Aussagekraft und dienen leider mehr dem reinen Marketing. Zumal ja eben die Hersteller 1) nicht alle aus der exakt gleichen Entfernung und(!) dem gleichen Winkel im gleichen Raum testen plus 2) dazu auch gar keine genauen Angaben machen (wie z.B. gemessen in schallarmen Raum aus 50cm Entfernung mit Mikrofon in 60° zum Lüfter).

Wegen der Pure Wings 2, wurd glaubs auch schon in mehreren Threads erwähnt, dass man sie anfangs ne relativl ange Zeit bei voller Kanne einlaufen lassen muss und danach sollten sie etwas leiser werden. War bei meinen nicht anders und auch in meinem Kollegenkreis machten alle mit diesen Lüftern dieselbe Erfahrung. Aber: ebenso machten wir die Entdeckung, dass da doch ne deutlich grössere Streuung anzutreffen ist als bei den Shadow Wings und den Silent Wings. Bei meinen war es jeweils in nem leicht(!) wahrnehmbaren Bereich, bei 2 Kollegen hörte man die Unterschiede nur dann, wenn man sein Ohr nahe ranhielt (wir hatten alle 5 Stück auf nem Tisch aufgereiht und mit Adaptern an 7V und 12V getestet). Aaaaber: auch da war die subjektive Wahrnehmung entscheidend, denn für mich waren die Unterschiede deutlich schlechter herauszuhören als für den Kollegen, er war da viel empfindlicher.
Allgemein kann man aber sagen, dass die Pure Wings 2 ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis bieten, aber man sollte sich schon vor dem Kauf bewusst sein, dass sie halt weder mit den Shadow Wings noch den Silent Wings mithalten können


----------



## suddali (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

@ razzor
Ich lasse sie jetzt per Lüftersteuerung auf dauerhaften 30-40% laufen, das schafft einigermaßen Ruhe ohne zu viel "Airflow" zu verlieren..  Es liegt also leider nicht am MB.. Schade dass sich da bequiet nicht äußert, bzw. warum baut man dann in das eigene "Premium Silent Gehäuse" die billgsten der eigenen Lüfter..? (vergleich shadow wings; silentwings)
lg


----------



## suddali (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

@Chimera
Danke für die Antwort, es sind gefühlte 2-3 Sone 

Ich bin empfindlich, deswegen hatte ich mir ja das "Premiumgehäuse" von be quiet gekauft, um evtl. einen noch leiseren PC zu haben... Mir ist klar dass natürlich silent wings etc. besser sind, aber warum "verschandelt" man so sein super entwickeltes Gehäuse?  achja -> Gewinnmaximierung bzw. Einsparungen zur Gewinnmaximierung..  Danke ich habe zu den pure wings 2 auf google nicht direkt soetwas gefunden, auch das "einlaufen lassen" pack ich nicht.. das ist so laut, als würde man eine CD brennen..

Ich werde auch in Zukunft keine PureWings mehr kaufen, danke vielmals für deine Antwort.

..schade dass sich bq! nicht meldet, aber gut ihr habt mir sehr sehr weiter geholfen 

lg


----------



## suddali (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

soo habe nun die Enermax Silent bekommen, das ist ein mega mega gutes P/L Produkt! Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, diese Lüfter verdienen den Namen Silent!

.. kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, der nicht diesen übertrieben Preis f. die Silent Wings zahlen möchte..

@bq! Schade, wenigstens eine Antwort hättet ihr schreiben können, guter Service sieht anders aus...


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pure Wings 2 starke Serienstreuung bei der Lautstärke?*

Hallo suddali,



> Nun meine Frage, einer der 2 140mm Lüfter im SilentBase ist extrem laut  im Verhältnis zu dem anderen, beide sind voll aufgedreht.. Bei dem Einen  ist nur der Luftstrom zu hören, welcher nach ca. 50 cm Abstand angenehm  wahrzunehmen ist, der anderen läuft viel unruhiger und ist auch an sich  von den Eigengeräuschen her um einiges lauter...



Hier bieten wir entsprechende kostenlose Adapter an, welche die Umdrehungen der Lüfter und somit auch die Geräuschentwicklung reduzieren. Du kannst die Lüfter jedoch auch gegen andre Lüfter, beispielsweise Silent Wings 2 austauschen.



> Der Unterschied ist wirklich hörbar! Soll ich nun bei jedem Kauf das  "Risiko" eingehen einen Guten bzw. Schlechten zu kaufen oder woran  erkenne ich diese unterschiedlichen Qualitäten vorab?!



Der Unterschied liegt hier bei den verschiedenen Lagern, sowie den Drehzahlen. In den technischen Daten auf unserer Webseite kannst du alle Daten einsehen und sogar vergleichen.



> Und woher zieht ihr die Aussage mit den 19db?! Wie bzw. aus welcher  Entfernung messt ihr das, da ich noch alte Enermax Lüfter mit 21 db hier  habe, welcher aber wiederum leiser! sind mit mehr db, als Eure?



Die Messung erfolgt in einem schallarmen Raum aus einer Entfernung von 50 cm in einem Winkel von 45°

Gruß

Marco


----------

